# Is there any way to hide the red glow on a infrared camera at night and it still work



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2012)

Wanting to put my camera up to catch someone at night but can't figure if it is possible without the red glow being seen at night. Is it possible?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2012)

u can cover it up however it will limit your flash and affect your night time pictures some people have put tint over it and it deff affects the pictures and ranges


----------



## GTHunter007 (Aug 6, 2012)

No...the red is what illuminates your target.  If you "tint" it...you will kill the amount of light needed to see your subject.  

They make new cameras with "Blackflash" technology.  Its still pretty young, but you can find a few decent ones out now.  If you are in that much need for one.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks I know it is noticeable but no where near like a white flash


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2012)

you can tint it with very light tint try different percentages but as i stated it with drastically reduce you pictures people have done it i personaly wouldnt. if your worried about the deer seeing it elevate your cam 5 to 6 feet up. even heard of people using tail light tape too


----------



## Killdee (Aug 6, 2012)

Put it up well out of reach with a latter and check it often if possible so if they do see it wont give em time to get their own latter.


----------



## albridges (Aug 6, 2012)

Killdee said:


> Put it up well out of reach with a latter and check it often if possible so if they do see it wont give em time to get their own latter.



I like this idea. You could buy a cheap white flash camera as a decoy and use KD'S idea and hang the IR camera high so they would notice the white flash and not the IR.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 6, 2012)

albridges said:


> I like this idea. You could buy a cheap white flash camera as a decoy and use KD'S idea and hang the IR camera high so they would notice the white flash and not the IR.


thats what alot of us do


----------



## Quail man (Aug 6, 2012)

wish I would have thought about that when i wanted to put one out when someone stole my duck boat and motor out of my pond last year


----------



## papachaz (Aug 8, 2012)

find someone who has a camera that's gone bad. put yours up real high, then put the dead/decoy down below it so they'll see it first. no point wasting money even on a cheap camera just to use as a decoy. i'd bet there are plenty of dead ones around you could get a deal on, if not get for free


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 10, 2012)

papachaz said:


> find someone who has a camera that's gone bad. put yours up real high, then put the dead/decoy down below it so they'll see it first. no point wasting money even on a cheap camera just to use as a decoy. i'd bet there are plenty of dead ones around you could get a deal on, if not get for free



I got an old moultrie if u pay shipping! It still works! (sometimes)


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Doesn't the red go off when there's motion, and it turn green when it takes the picture? If you put electrical tape over it, it shouldnt limit the ir lights..those are above the motin lights


----------

